# express yourself whit music



## reigoskeiter (Jul 4, 2008)

well there is times where ur upset or f**** up and u start to listen to music that makes u happy and clams u down.

well lets talk about that kind of music here,ive had upsetions too :/ so here are my 5 examples.
Abnegation - In Flames
Disconnected - In Flames
Easer - In Flames
Sleepless Again - In Flames
Tilt - In Flames

woah a lot of im flames! FIRE! FIRE!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 4, 2008)

oh this is good too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWBwMBmFJ6M


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 4, 2008)

this song describes me!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoY8WWlGRfE&feature=related
i really do hear voices in my head!


----------



## Sedit (Jul 4, 2008)

Ihsahn- Invocation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpTlsWgrCSc

Nevermore- Next In Line
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssZfNRAhSYY&feature=related

Dimmu Borgir- Kings Of The Carnival Creation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evwYrhj-bcI

Pantera- 5 Minutes Alone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eun24RZRJTM&feature=related

Morbid Angel- God Of Emptiness
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTqA009qwko&feature=related

Megadeth- Holy Wars (this song should be the official War In Iraq theme song!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YczYC2yHTM

Overkill- Elimination
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoMCka5bBdU

Mr. Bungle- the Girls Of Porn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lN0_FD84E4


----------



## Krystalynn (Jul 4, 2008)

KMFDM - "Megalomaniac"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Xl6kWsYmIHs

Nine Inch Nails - "The Perfect Drug"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=l0s5UOVsMDg

Scatman John - "Scatman" (I like the song, so sue me.)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=F8soolsiIOo

Eisbrecher - "Herz Steht Still"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tgqSIDrO06c

:Wumpscut: - "Thorns" (Distant Vocals Remix)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oVXt2i2Aois

That's five for now, will add some later.

Add.

VNV Nation - "Legion"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=bwZzPc-MBFg


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 4, 2008)

i listen to this song when i draw or do a part of my story, it puts my imagination in overdrive

State of Mind - Sun King
http://youtube.com/watch?v=imp0BqHBxyQ


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jul 5, 2008)

Type O Negative - Green Man
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pgvwU7ca4tU

Type O Negative - These Three Things
http://youtube.com/watch?v=gPafJC_3rsE

Oasis - Champagne Supernova 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=g3C7DECI0jU

Into Eternity - Surrounded By Night
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tJV0YyDxoYc

Inkubus Sukkubus - Vampyre Erotica
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Dte-u_lsmdc

That's all that comes to mind right now


----------



## Tudd (Jul 5, 2008)

The Doors - People Are Strange 

There are many others, but this is usually a good start, especially considering it's a bit longer than 2 minutes.

This verse sums up this short song:

People are strange when you're a stranger,
Faces look ugly when you're alone.
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted,
Streets are uneven when you're down.

Having recently coming out of a tough time, these lyrics represent how I felt. Now it's a great releif to be able to say I'm past this. It's somewhat puzzling that I can't find a song to express how I feel now. At the same time it's a relief because most of the songs I seem to look into the meaning of have somewhat negative meanings.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 5, 2008)

Daft punk- Voyager http://youtube.com/watch?v=YTDjFsynhK0

Daft punk- Aerodynamic http://youtube.com/watch?v=14xgbeHsJXI

Those two for me... Daft punk all the way 

Hmm theres no lyrics in these songs but it's just the guitar and bass in these two songs that sum be up in a strange way


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 5, 2008)

Still Outcast by Antiworld
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GR41uSnFLM4
Obscure by Dir En Grey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba4XesTa1vs
Wytches by Inkubus Sukkubus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2D6C2IC1U0
Darker my Love by True Sounds of Liberty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRISuW2C0Wg
Requiem of Dissent by Bad Religion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUMnmOZeEd4
Blue by the Birthday Massacre (Chibi the lead singer hearts me, and this other girl that was beside me at the concert :3)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp1FRKc24Zk
My Name is Silence by Madder Mortem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfD6lo_7o0U

a lot, but these songs are awesome.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 5, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> Type O Negative - Green Man
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=pgvwU7ca4tU
> 
> Type O Negative - These Three Things
> ...



NOICE!  Fellow Type-O fan!


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 5, 2008)

ehh these threads all just lead to linking music and no discussion :/  Ah well.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 5, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> ehh these threads all just lead to linking music and no discussion :/ Ah well.


 
Like every other "Post your _____ here!" thread.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 5, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> ehh these threads all just lead to linking music and no discussion :/ Ah well.


 
Well you could discuss the music being posted


----------



## Tudd (Jul 5, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Well you could discuss the music being posted


 
That's too "uncool."


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 5, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Well you could discuss the music being posted



So long as others do more than just post it fine. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNIS0cuDOMw&feature=related
I Will Follow You into the Dark

Beautiful song.  First of all it's all on acoustic with finger picking for a very melodic soothing sound.  Add onto that the vocals that really convey the sense of love for the person he is singing for, you get a touching song.

Then the lyrics.  

*"Love of mine
Someday you will die
But I'll be close behind
I'll follow you into the dark
No blinding light
Or tunnels to gates of white
Just our hands clasped so tight
Waiting for the hint of a spark"*

Tells of the inevitability that we will all die.  Death is scary, for we all have to experience it on our own.  This leaves the promise that you shouldn't be afraid, because the one you love will be there with you soon.  Then it brings up the lack of an afterlife.  Just the dark, waiting for a spark of light that is the love of the two.

Chorus
*If heaven and hell decide
That they both are satisfied
And illuminate the "No"s
On their vacancy signs
If there's no one beside you
When your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark"*

This kinda reinforces the "dark."  Dark is nothing.  So if there is no heaven or hell to go to, that "I'll" follow you into the nothing.

*
In catholic school
As vicious as Roman rule
I got my knuckles bruised
By a lady in black
And I held my tongue
As she told me, "Son,
Fear is the heart of love"
So I never went back*

This takes a look into the strictness of religion, mainly Catholicism and how he can't understand how some being who is suppose to love you will use fear and threats.  So he abandons it forever.  Really sticks with me to and is how I feel.

*You and me
Have seen everything to see
From Bangkok to Calgary
And the soles of your shoes
Are all worn down
The time for sleep is now
But it's nothing to cry about
Because we'll hold each other soon
In the blackest of rooms*

Best verse:3  This shows the two actually living there lives happily.  They see as much as they can, but finally grow old and are tired.  They however lived, but they shouldn't be scared.  Soon it will be over and they'll be together in nothing.  The Calgary line...very special to me.



And that is a song that expresses me musically.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been listening to a lot of Muse and Nirvana recently, not sure why. they're certainly good bands though.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Sedit said:


> NOICE!  Fellow Type-O fan!



Hell yeah dude!


----------



## Tudd (Jul 6, 2008)

Updated my previous post.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 6, 2008)

Tudd said:


> That's too "uncool."


 
And yet you edited your post


----------



## Tudd (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> And yet you edited your post


 
I can only sit back and watch the madness unfold for so long before doing something about it.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 7, 2008)

NWA TNA jeff hardy theme - peroxwhygen


i never NEVER get tierd of that song


----------

